# Please, I need help deciding.



## hev6 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello, this is my first post. I am having a hard time picking a Fire. It will be used mostly for reading. 
I have experienced the HD 8 plus, I like it, but I just don't know if I really need the Plus. 
So my choices of course are the 8/8+/7.
Is the 7 worth reading on? Is it easier to hold, is reading the same? It's sooo much cheaper, and I can get it for under $40 with a 2 yr warranty.
Is the extra gb of ram worth the extra $20 on the 8s? Liek I said, mostly reading. I already have a case for the 8.
Ugh, it's really frustrating. 
But I'm also trying to decide if Amazon warranties is better than Target, certainly cheaper.
And which screen protector is tried and true?

I'm sorry, so many questions. But I'm running out of time.

TIA


----------



## hev6 (Apr 3, 2021)

Anyone?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have not had a 7" Fire in a long time. I got the 8 plus when it came out this past year. I read on it some, but it is mostly for movies and music.
I was always told to buy as much memory as you can. Internal storage is not as big a deal since you can add an SD card.
We have also started considering tablets as disposable - so no extended warranties.
I don't know if that is helpful, but it is my two cents...


----------



## hev6 (Apr 3, 2021)

Thank you. I'm sorry, I wasn't clear, it's not the memory I am concerned with, it's the RAM, (speed), 8 has 2gb, 8+ has 3gb, just wasn't sure if that would make a huge difference in speed. I know tablets are inexpensive, but even so my income doesn't allow me to replace one if it were to suddenly break, I extend warranty everything. 





Andra said:


> I have not had a 7" Fire in a long time. I got the 8 plus when it came out this past year. I read on it some, but it is mostly for movies and music.
> I was always told to buy as much memory as you can. Internal storage is not as big a deal since you can add an SD card.
> We have also started considering tablets as disposable - so no extended warranties.
> I don't know if that is helpful, but it is my two cents...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, I'd skip the Fire altogether. If you need a tablet, there are better ones out there, for not much more money. If all you want to do is read on it, go with one of the eInk Kindles, instead.

That said, it's been a while since I had a Fire, so perhaps they're better now. A Fire will certainly be more versatile than a Kindle, if you need some tablet capabilities.Get the best you can afford. If you aren't hard on your devices, paying for an extended warranty might not be worth it.

I do think the extra Ram will help it run faster which, if you plan to stream music or watch movies, will be important. If just reading books or light browsing/email, probably not so much.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Then yes, boost the memory. My 8plus can be slow loading my book library and my music library...
But I've had a Kindle for over 12 years, so my book count is over 6,000 now.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

New Fire HD 10 announced. Looks like the plus model will have 4gb ram, might speed things up over 2gb model.


----------

